# Anyone else given up on Galleon?



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I have used Galleon faithfully for years, but finally gave up. The newer versions are just too big-riddled, and with J River Media Center + pyTiVo, I get the 3 functions I used the most (TTCB, music, photos).

What finally pushed me away from it was that it kept getting out of the screensaver and back to live TV after a few minutes when I was listening to music. Maybe there's a work-around, but I just decided to call it quits. So far I'm happy with J River and pyTiVo (have used pyTiVo for quite a while, just started using J River).

Thanks for all the hard work put into Galleon! It was a "life saver" for me, as TiVo Desktop has never worked good (sometimes not at all) on my PC.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I haven't given up ... still using it.

I don't use the ToGo or ComeBack stuff nearly as much anymore, but I use the Photos, Music, and Weather apps all the time.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

I've left Galleon. I was getting regular music skipping and it sure did use a lot of memory. I really liked it, but the performance gave out on me (more likely due to TiVo service update, rather than the program itself).

I'm also using J. River and have been happy with it as well. I plan on building a HTPC over the weekend, so we'll see what that gets me as well.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I can't get anything to work. Not Galleon, not T2G, not tivo.net, not pyTivo. Nothing. I wonder if there's something weird about the Home Media Edition of Windows that interferes with all these services. I can get the stuff from my tivo to my computer, but not back to the tivo again. I've never heard of J River. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

I gave up on Galleon when it started consistently and spontaneously rebooting the TiVo whenever I'd try to play music. Now, I use J. River for that and pyTivo for my video transfers. And I couldn't be happier.

Well, that's not true. I could be plenty happier, but I'm plenty happy as it is, too.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe I'm happier with Galleon because I'm running it on Linux?


----------



## wgw (May 16, 2007)

I only use Galleon for Tivo->PC transfers because it displays all the files on both my Tivo's in one list. And it does not seem to hang and use all processor like Tivo Desktop for Windows. Have not bothered to look into any other features. I use pyTivo for PC->Tivo transfers.


----------



## fatespawn (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm a mac user here.

Galleon works pretty well. Frankly, I just installed it a couple of weeks ago, and haven't had the HOURS required to see if there are any bugs in the various apps.

The TTG functionality is pretty good. Compared to other OSX solutions, it keeps the metadata (right word?) for TTCB to display the info properly.

It's interesting. I have some .tivo files in my shared directory and the native Tivo application doesn't display them. When I'm running the Galleon server, both the Tivo link and the Galleon Link to my computer are visible in the "now playing" list. The Galleon link shows EVERYTHING and allows solid TTCB functions. The native Tivo link doesn't show .tivo files I've already transfered to the mac.

So far, I haven't found the ONE killer app for Mac yet.

-fate


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

windracer said:


> Maybe I'm happier with Galleon because I'm running it on Linux?


It might very well be. I have only used the Windows version.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I've given up on making code changes to it. I don't use it enough and the code is an absolute mess to work with. The only real thing I use from it is the music player (and my blockbuster app) which I've thought about writing a standalone one that isn't nearly as convoluted as the one coded in galleon.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

s2kdave said:


> I've given up on making code changes to it.


Well, if one of the (re)developers has given up on it ... that doesn't bode well (again).


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

windracer said:


> Well, if one of the (re)developers has given up on it ... that doesn't bode well (again).


yeah, I just have other hobbies I'm into right now like painting and playing the drums. Pretty much all the tivo development I've done was basically just a hobby and there hasn't been too much incentive other than the pleasure of making useful stuff.

I still don't know how anyone makes any money by doing open source/free software.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, speaking for myself then (and hopefully others) I'd like to thank you (and jtkohl) for your efforts in adding HD support to Galleon and giving it a renewed life (for a while). :up:


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

I have also been running galleon for a LONG time. I have had issues with the HD format especially with the traffic and weather apps. 
I have been reading in this post as well as other posts about PY Tivo, J River and Tivo.net. Is there any place that can give a quick synopsis of what each one of these applications can be used for?


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, I just tried to use Galleon and based on the problems that I am having, the problems other people have had, and the fact that they won't let me register for the forum because of a bug in their blacklisted program that has blacklisted my ip address from the site. I am going to drop galleon. I used j river a long time ago and may go back with them. The problem that I have with galleon is that tivo keeps giving me an http connection error trying to connect to any of the apps and the configurator tells me that it can't communicate with the server when trying to configure the music player. So I think I am going to drop Galleon unless someone can tell me how to get it to work on Windows Vista home premium. I even tried disabling the firewall.


----------



## fatespawn (Oct 14, 2007)

Galleon is a great idea... I downloaded the mac version a couple of weeks ago. I too was having the http error. Forwarding ports 7288 and 8081 solved my problems. I know you said you have already disabled the firewall, but that's what worked for me. Have you rebooted the Tivo?

Regarding their forum.... it's pretty lame. The posts seem HIGHLY moderated. If you look back at the FEW existing posts there are, you'll see that MANY of them have already been removed. The latest post is over 2 weeks old. It's generally pretty stale.

I'm looking for better alternatives for the mac if anyone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

windracer said:


> Maybe I'm happier with Galleon because I'm running it on Linux?


+1 :up:


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

s2kdave said:


> I've given up on making code changes to it. I don't use it enough and the code is an absolute mess to work with. The only real thing I use from it is the music player (and my blockbuster app) which I've thought about writing a standalone one that isn't nearly as convoluted as the one coded in galleon.


Can we do something to change your mind, *PLEASE*? I know how working with spaghetti code can be, but Galleon really outraces the other HME apps. If we could get a little better use of the screen in TTG on the TiVo and some easier navigation, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

wgw said:


> I only use Galleon for Tivo->PC transfers because it displays all the files on both my Tivo's in one list. And it does not seem to hang and use all processor like Tivo Desktop for Windows. Have not bothered to look into any other features. I use pyTivo for PC->Tivo transfers.


You failed to mention the TTG transfers can also be handled on either TiVo. No other app does this, AFAIK. TiVo Desktop certainly doesn't, and I don't think pyTiVo does TTG at all - at least I haven't figured out how one might accomplish TTG with pyTiVo.


----------

